# Jess Stolen



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

20.55 p.m. not long got in from work. Had a text alert earlier from debbi_jayne about the emails from Facebook, which I have also received. Stacey had rang my home number, we have just managed to speak to each other. Obviously the whole family are really shaken up about what has happened today.

Strike and Cookie are o.k. but distraught. Jess has escaped from the crashed wreckage in Holmes Chapel Road, Congleton area which is approx 20-25 miles from home. The men stole a van in Lincolnshire, there was four men and two vehicles. The Burgled Stacey's house, forced entry in the back, cut through security camera and lifted dogs over the fence. Police helicopter and dogs are searching the area where the men escaped from the crashed vehicles. Jess is missing in openland and the landowner has given family/searchers permission to search on the land. The house was broken into approx 10.30 a.m. this morning. As soon as Stacey/Family can update us they will, they are all out looking for Jess who is reported injured.

Stacey is going to try and send a photo of Jess by mobile phone a.s.a.p.

Come on Jess we need to find you and get you back to your family
From doglost site, this poor dog has been stolen before and had it's back broken by some b......s and now this, at least it escaped the crash, check out photo and details on the doglost site and look out for this lovely dog :cursing:


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

i got my fingers crossed for you and jess hope they find her soon x


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

How terrible! I am hoping that they can soon find this poor dog quickly, the family must be distraught! some bl**dy people are beyond belief! I hope that the dog is not too badly hurt - but she will be terrified! 

Please please let her be found quickly! where is conglestone??? is it in lincolnshire?
regards
DT


----------



## bichonsrus (May 16, 2009)

Oh i could cry, that is just so awful, why are there such evil people out there? I pray they find the dog soon x


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

GOOD NEWS Jess has been handed into a vets,don't know how bad she is hurt will let you know, when I hear more at least she has been found


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

aww thank god shes been found fingers crossed shes okay keep us updated


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

<<< Back 














Home 

New Lost Dogs 

Register 

Advance Search 

Login 






Comment Thankyou everyone so much for your lovely comments we as a family appreciate them so much Im very sorry to not be on sooner its been such an overwhelming time to have Jess back so quickly is a dream come true she was found by someone walking their dog and from what I was told by the vets she came out of the hedge from the fields to say hello to their dog! We searched that whole area just half an hour after the crash when she was seen running off but she must of been to frightened to come out of hiding my poor girl thank goodness for the dog she befriended! The police have been fantastic this time... they were out within half n hour of my mum reporting the burglery (as I was in too much of a state to do it) as they were taking the deatails of our 3 girls a call came through on the radio that there had been a serious crash involving two stolen vehicles (who burgled us) and a lady in a mini the thugs were seen by witnesses to jump out of the van and get the dogs from the wreckage and chuck them into the mile of a 60 mile an hour road into oncoming traffic to cause an accident to get away these people truely are MONSTERS thank goodness to the brave people who ran from their homes to get my girls,

Jess doesnt have any new injuries however she has hurt her previous injury more her cruciate ligament she was limping when I got her from the vets Im going to get her into see Alan as soon as he can fit her in,

Everyone involved the people from holmeschapel road everyone has been fantastic to us we lost a few things when we were burgled but none of that mattered compared to my dogs my children were hysterical we cannot go through this again this is the 3rd time we have been burgled the police are now taking this seriously but we are too scare to stay here now for the saftey of my family and my dogs we have decided to move and leave this nightmare behind us for good we have a move lined up we just have to pay some rent arrears off and we will be gone its so sad its come to this we will be leaving our family home for good but to keep us all safe I know its the right thing x

DateLogged 05/07/2009 
Logged By staceylurcher


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

terrible pleased you got jess back this is happening to often all over the country sorry you have to move its discusting to have to leave your family home good luck in the future i live in lincs to i will be on red alert now thats for sure


----------

